# Smoking in an air fryer?



## nawlinsborn73 (Jan 18, 2021)

I just watched a video on YouTube where a guy smokes a piece of pork in his air fryer. Has anyone tried this or something similar yet? Below is the video


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2021)

Looks like a great way to set your house on fire or at the very least ruin your air fryer (or your marriage after wife walks into smokey kitchen)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 18, 2021)

Interesting idea but, the Air Fryer is now a Air Smoker. Anything else cooked in there will have, at least, a faint smoke flavor.
Run that indoors and you need to disable the Smoke Detectors and family members will want to know if the House is on fire, for the next Month or so! 
There are easier ways to get Smoke Flavor on a short cook. Smoke Powder, Spanish Smoked Paprika or Chipotle Powder in your Rub. Spray Liquid Smoke on the meat a couple of times during the cook. Im not seeing a benefit here...JJ


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 18, 2021)

I don’t know  if I would recommend that. If anything I use our air fryer for a different taste. If I wanted something smoked I’d smoke it.  Nice job thinking outside the box for the guy who did it though.


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Jan 18, 2021)

1. That airfryer is now a smoker, forever.
2. This needs to be done outside or get ready to repaint/refurnish your house.  Everything will smell like campfire for months.
3. No moisture, whatsoever...  That piece of meat looks super dry.  An air fryer's purpose and whole design is to remove moisture as efficiently as possible.  Not what you want for smoking anything worth eating in my opinion.
4. That is A LOT of wood for a small piece of meat in a small space.  I'd be more worried that it tasted like an ashtray!

Long story short, it looks cool and makes a great video, but I bet the end result doesn't taste good and you ruined a fine piece of equipment in the process.  A+ for effort though, I applaud the creativity.  Point that guy in the right direction and I'm sure he could come up with something crazy that works.


----------



## Buffalo Smoke (Jan 18, 2021)

That meat looks as dry as a hockey puck. Interesting idea for sure, but a waste of an airfryer and a good piece of meat.


----------



## olaf (Jan 18, 2021)

Thought I heard birds chirping, so I'm assuming he was outside and this smoker satisfied the terms of his rental agreement. Ruining your air fryer for a pound of pork doesn't make any sense at all, but my video went viral dude.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Apr 14, 2021)

I use ~1/8 tsp of liquid smoke in a ~1/4 cup of broth in the outer pan of my Ninja Foodie. Then air fry as normal.  Gives a nice hint of hickory smoke flavor.


----------

